# virtualbox-modules with 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 fails

## dindras

Good day,

today I updated kernel from 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5, everything worked fine 

except I cannot reemerge virtualbox-modules anymore.

I use virtualbox-ose version.

`equery list virtualbox` output:

```

[ Searching for package 'virtualbox' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-1.6.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-ose-additions-1.6.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-virtualbox-1.6.6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-1.6.6 (0)

```

`emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules` ends up with error:

```

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c: In function 'VBoxDrvLinuxCreate':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:772: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'euid'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:773: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'egid'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vboxdrv] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3268:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2528:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                               LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}                                                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build all

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3268:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2528:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                               LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}                                                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                                 ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build all

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

```

`emerge --info` output:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6400_@_2.13GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 01 Jun 2009 07:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="lt"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apache2 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog java6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="lt" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## geki

vbox 1.6 is too old for kernel 2.6.29, I would say.  :Wink: 

upstream forums thread and patch for vbox 2.1.0:

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=12854

I recommend vbox 2.2.x for kernel 2.6.29.

----------

## dindras

Thank you for noticing that, will try using a newer one then. 

So far I didn't have issues like that, module-rebuild rebuild after kernel update

did a job well.

Update: have set up VBox 2.2.4 from www.virtualbox.org, works great! (+ usb support available). 

Used existing vdi's with settings migrated. The only "but".... no sound available (though worked on 1.6). 

Maybe smth to do with alsa on host, will have to look around for the solution  :Wink: 

Correction: it was VirtualBox version 2.2.4, not 2.4.4  :Wink: Last edited by dindras on Tue Jun 02, 2009 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## energyman76b

 *pinew00d wrote:*   

> Thank you for noticing that, will try using a newer one then. 
> 
> So far I didn't have issues like that, module-rebuild rebuild after kernel update
> 
> did a job well.
> ...

 

yeah, no-sound is a problem - but one easily solved:

make sure you use intel ac97

go to realtek site

download realtek ac97 sound drivers

install drivers

suddenly, sound!

----------

## dindras

Thank you! Downloaded & installed drivers - it finally works!

----------

